# Want to use Tivo with DirecTV



## SYoung101 (Nov 11, 2006)

How does this work if I purchase the Tivo on my own? 

Background: We have been a DirecTV subscriber for several years and had DirecTV DVR Tivo at our old house. We had to put the service on hold for 5 months while relocating and now we are moved in and Satellite is the only option for TV so we had DirectTv installed and turned the service back on. When we asked DirecTV to provide a larger (80 hr) DVR, they told us that they would provide their own R15 unit. What a nightmare that has been. I want my Tivo back!!!!

I would like to purchase a new 80 hour Tivo at a local outlet, but I'm unsure of how this needs to be hooked up to work with DirectTV. Do I need a standard receiver from DirectTV and then I hook up Tivo to it? If so, is this something that we can do oursleves, or do I have to get DirectTV involved again (shudder)

Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

To use a standalone TiVo with DirecTV you will indeed need a regular DirecTV receiver. Then the TiVo will control it. What I would do is try to find a TiVo based DirecTV DVR, such as the R10 or one of the other non R15 units. They can still be found. DirecTV only needs to be involved with activating the receivers. Don't you still have your old DirecTV TiVo?


----------



## IminMs (Sep 10, 2006)

If you still have the old Tivo, you can upgrade the drive to 80 hr if thats the amt of rec time you want.


----------



## ssandhoops (Feb 23, 2002)

Also, if you buy one of the new 2 tuner Tivo's, you'll need a separate DirecTV receiver for each tuner, if you want to record two things at once....and I don't even know if the Tivo can control two DirecTV receivers. On top of that, you'll be paying a separate subscription fee to Tivo.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

ssandhoops said:


> Also, if you buy one of the new 2 tuner Tivo's, you'll need a separate DirecTV receiver for each tuner, if you want to record two things at once....and I don't even know if the Tivo can control two DirecTV receivers. On top of that, you'll be paying a separate subscription fee to Tivo.


The new 2 tuner TiVo can't control two DirecTV receivers. You can't even connect two receivers. Only one of the two tuners can be connected to a cable or satellite box, the other only works with unscrambled analog cable.

Your best bet is to find a DirecTiVo. They are still in some local stores, and are certainly available on eBay.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

DirecTivos are what you should be using with DirecTV. They do the work of two separate standalone Tivos and two DirecTV receivers in one box for about $10 per month. Two Tivos and DTV receivers would cost you about $30/month for the same capability. Additional DTivos on your account are only $4.99/month since the $4.99 DVR fee covers all DTivos regardless of how many you have.

DTivos also give you the added bonus of recording the exact digital stream from the satellite with no degradation of the signal. Standard DTV receivers have to convert the signal to analog so the SA Tivo can convert it back to digital and record it. You'll pay more money for less quality. DTivos also have the ability to record Dolby Digital soundtracks. SA Tivos cannot record DD audio.


----------



## SYoung101 (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks to all for the guidance. I do still have my original DirecTV Tivo unit. I think the best bet is to upgrade it to 80 hrs. How is that done? Who would I contact?

I was under the impression from DirecTV that I could keep my original DirecTV Tivo and add the R15 DVR in another room and be able to record shows on both. Sounds like they were wrong.

The R15 is absolutely awful to use and we are having some problems that are "known bugs". I feel that Tivo is very user friendly and we never had any problems, so we are going back to that.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Check the upgrade forum for hints on how to add storage to the TiVo.

There is no reason why you can't have as many DirecTV DVRs connected in your house that you want.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

To estimate recording hours for a standard definition DTivo, multiply the drive size in GBytes by 0.875. 300GB drive = 262 recording hours.

If you purchase a commodity drive (see sales at local stores via http://www.salescircular.com) make sure it is an IDE/EIDE/PATA/Parallel drive - stay away from anything labeled as SATA (serial ATA).

As mentioned, the upgrade forum has pointers to _very good_ guides on how to update the drive yourself.


----------



## school1995 (Oct 2, 2006)

Jonathan_S said:


> Your best bet is to find a DirecTiVo. They are still in some local stores, and are certainly available on eBay.


I have the same problem as the original poster. I hate this new DVR they sent me. I want my Tivo back.

Besides eBay, any other ideas on where to find a DirecTivo?


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

school1995 said:


> Besides eBay, any other ideas on where to find a DirecTivo?


Read the thread Where do I get a DTivo?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Check Amazon.com.


----------

